
Why Do Our Best and Brightest End Up in Silicon Valley and Not D.C.? - evo_9
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/why-do-our-best-and-brightest-end-up-in-silicon-valley-and-not-dc/256767/
======
aychedee
Because the best people I know want to create things and help people. Not
perform arbitrary tasks for wealthy sponsors in order to pull together the
money to win again...

------
calciphus
Because DC rewards you for being a deceptive asshole, and Silicon Vally
rewards you for being a clever asshole? =)

------
jinushaun
Because DC is made up of the bullies/popular kids that teased those computer
nerds in school.

